# Can marijuana be used to treat alcohol withdrawal?



## AZgreenthumb (Nov 15, 2015)

I've been trying to quit drinking I have a serious problem with it. Problem is if I tried to stop the withdrawal symptoms would kill me. I've tried to stop twice before and I get shakey sweaty then I start vomiting. I've been trying to get in to see my doctor but even after explaining the situation to him he still won't see me for 2 months! I tried calling down to urgent care and the bitch tells me that's outside their scope of expertise whatever the hell that means. I could buy some Xanax off the darknet to keep the withdrawal at bay but I just don't have the money right now. I do however have plenty of weed could I use that to keep the withdrawal symptoms from killing me?


----------



## vostok (Nov 15, 2015)

the physical demands of booze should be handled by the prescribed medicines

as the for mental compulsion, and anxiety,

weed can calm you down, relax you 

more the sativa strains, than the indica s 

but really its up to the user

body weight and level of addiction

good luck


----------



## Noinch (Nov 15, 2015)

Can definitely help relieve body pain and nausea from the withdrawals, i'd advice against xanax to treat withdrawals for something. Anyone I know that has tried using it for things like that ends up using it a little too much and then ends up with the withdrawals from trying to stop the xanax which is much worse


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2015)

Don't use another drug to fix an addictiOn unless monitored by a doctor or a professional (EDIT : talking about the xanax )
If you feel comfortable telling me where you are I can send you numbers and links to places who can help

Doctors and emerg aren't for alcoholics trying to quit yu need a specific resource of trained professionals to help you


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Nov 15, 2015)

It helped me tons when I quit drinking. I was able to get stoned enough to momentarily forget about the withdraws. Those 30 minutes to an hour are what kept me sane and moving forwards in my struggle.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> Don't use another drug to fix an addictiOn unless monitored by a doctor or a professional (EDIT : talking about the xanax )
> If you feel comfortable telling me where you are I can send you numbers and links to places who can help
> 
> Doctors and emerg aren't for alcoholics trying to quit yu need a specific resource of trained professionals to help you


Studies have shown LSD to be quite effective in treating ALCOHOLISM with numbers up to almost 45% a year later still not drinking. AA/NA with the help of therapist are lucky to get 12% a year. There is nothing wrong with xanax if used properly.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 17, 2015)

I used weed to with draw from and stop using coke , meth and alcohol...damn it feels good to be free .


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2015)

I read threads like these and thank my lucky stars I found weed FIRST.

I believe you should seek out professional help because of your physical symptoms- AND your personal desire to get clean. They'll be able to treat the symptoms and get you on a course of therapy.

I'm very reluctant to simply suggest cannabis as a solution in your situation for a lot of reasons, a big one being that I've never been an alcoholic; so I know better than to try and give advice that obviously comes from someone who's clueless.

I've heard from some people who say it worked for them, and others who felt like they were just trading addictions. Every situation, yours included, is unique. Take it seriously, craft a plan for getting clean and staying that way and stick to it.

All the statistics about Alcoholics Anonymous and related support groups having low success rates ignore how those groups work. I've been to them. If you listen and speak from your heart, they'll help.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I read threads like these and thank my lucky stars I found weed FIRST.
> 
> I believe you should seek out professional help because of your physical symptoms- AND your personal desire to get clean. They'll be able to treat the symptoms and get you on a course of therapy.
> 
> ...


Ya so have I and its a group of addicts ran by addicts those statistics reflect realistic success rates, even though I do agree with you. After a point those groups like many "MEDICINES" become detrimental to your health.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ya so have I and its a group of addicts ran by addicts those statistics reflect realistic success rates, even though I do agree with you. After a point those groups like many "MEDICINES" become detrimental to your health.


The very same can be said for many medicines, including the one we all come here to talk about. So then it's a matter of coming to terms with one's addictive personality and what demons may be pushing them to drink, drug, smoke, bang, fuck or whatever behavior they act out with.

In the final analysis, it's not about the drug itself; it's about why you do it. If you can face and answer that wisdom, you're well on your way to recovery, whatever the drug of choice may be.

The one drug I've found that seems to be the exception to all of this (I think)?

HOPE. I've never seen it lead someone astray if they believe in their recovery and personal value, find hope for a better future and work at it every day.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2015)

Hope is a good one. I love you man


----------



## canndo (Nov 17, 2015)

Wait. Withdrawal from alcohol can be life threatening. Find a professional.


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 17, 2015)

alcohol can be fatal when in severe withdrawals, it is one of the few that can . If you're serious about it then taper the alcohol down slowly until you can see you're doctor. they will give you Ativan to help you cope with the withdrawal symptoms but a good doc will only give you so many. The withdrawals of lorazepam can be much worse then alcohol if you get used to taking them over a longer period or if you take them more then prescribed . Now for the actual question, yes it may EASE the withdrawals slightly but it wont do much for the shakey's or the vomiting. Like I said, if you are dead serious then taper down slowly until you can see you're doctor and get the script , but be warned .... you cannot drink at all on ativan. I've seen lots of blackouts and er visits from mixing benzo's with alcohol. I hope you do well in trying to better yourself. You have a long road ahead of you but it is possible if you are serious and really want to quit. Best of luck to you  BB


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Studies have shown LSD to be quite effective in treating ALCOHOLISM with numbers up to almost 45% a year later still not drinking. AA/NA with the help of therapist are lucky to get 12% a year. There is nothing wrong with xanax if used properly.


an addicted person will use it xanax incorrectly, so yes there is something wrong i wasnt talking about any other drug i said do not replace your alcoholism with xanax
not sure what needs to be argued with this, my post was correct and factual 
op needs trained professionals withdrawl from alcoholism is fatal


----------



## canndo (Nov 17, 2015)

Dude, these people tell the truth. There are certain classes of chemicals that will induce seizures and can easily kill you if you withdraw, barbiturates, quaaludes, doriden, and some others. 

You will be given long lasting benzodiazepine as was stated but also as was stated, if you get addicted to those you won't die but you will wish to. 

I will take an opiate withdrawal any day over benzodiazepine withdrawal. 

Alcohol withdrawal is a batch but you can do it. Checking yourself into a detox center is a good idea. Lots of insurance policies cover it and strangely, you are lucky, there isn't nearly the stigma nor legal ramification attached to this. 

Do your homework and take it slow.. 

But please work it out. Alcohol poisoning is dangerous dangerous 

No one takes this into consideration alcohol is so accepted and common. 

I have lost three friends to it. No, not accidents, pure physical degradation, liver, heart and brain problems took everyone of them in their early fifties. 

We here In this little community don't judge but I find that most have a care for those who find themselves in chemical trouble. Most will at the very least lend a sympathetic ear. 

Stay on it, it is just another experience.


----------



## canndo (Nov 17, 2015)

And if you are young and figure that fifty is old so it isn't a big deal.. 

Well, you will get there right quick and then set your sights on eighty.


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 17, 2015)

Ahem...
Smoke that shit kid.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> an addicted person will use it xanax incorrectly, so yes there is something wrong i wasnt talking about any other drug i said do not replace your alcoholism with xanax
> not sure what needs to be argued with this, my post was correct and factual
> op needs trained professionals withdrawl from alcoholism is fatal


Im not debating that it can be fatal and he needs professionals or if he has the will power can wean himself down. What I am debating is your stances and classification of addicts Im familiar with yuor opinions there all over ...majority of people are addicts just depends on what it is FB, alcohol, running etc its really only when somebody wants to stop any of these and finds that they can't that it becomes a problem thats all. Im not suggesting OP white knuckle it out or whatever he can do as he wants.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 18, 2015)

i used to get the shakes if i went a few days without it, from drinking excessively 4 times a week over the years and basically started spending that money on weed and eased off the liquor, now i drink beer like once a week lol

isn't it easier just to slack off booze using weed?


----------



## deadskunks (Jan 4, 2016)

Librium is an anti-seizure med made for alcoholics..thats all it does. dosent curb cravings, thats all in your head..I went to rehab for alcoholism, and have been smokin weed since..only drank 2 times in 5 years..when you have a craving for alcohol, just smoke and think about how glad you are that you smoked instead of drank


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 4, 2016)

deadskunks said:


> just smoke and think about how glad you are that you smoked instead of drank


thats how i quit cigs


----------



## positively420 (Jan 7, 2016)

AZgreenthumb said:


> I've been trying to quit drinking I have a serious problem with it. Problem is if I tried to stop the withdrawal symptoms would kill me. I've tried to stop twice before and I get shakey sweaty then I start vomiting. I've been trying to get in to see my doctor but even after explaining the situation to him he still won't see me for 2 months! I tried calling down to urgent care and the bitch tells me that's outside their scope of expertise whatever the hell that means. I could buy some Xanax off the darknet to keep the withdrawal at bay but I just don't have the money right now. I do however have plenty of weed could I use that to keep the withdrawal symptoms from killing me?


Wow, that sucks! You have seizures. You need to go to emergency. Call 911 because it can be life threatening! Seriously. Google "alcohol seizures".

I used to have a similar problem... I was taken to emergency and given some pills... valium? somethingdiazepine? some strong sedative... I'll try to find it, I still have some pills left. Sorry, can't do it right now because I'm stoned. 

Not sure about seizures (like I said, they can threaten your life) but weed helped me more than once to cure severe hangovers. I quit drinking about a year ago and replaced it with pot. I'm more than happy I've done it!!!!!! No more hangovers, I can drive every morning (I toke in the evening)! I love weed. In my case, I think it helped me overcome my really really bad alcohol addiction.


----------



## Jessmess (Jun 22, 2018)

Go to er.i did they help w lithium magnesium and b12.Also an iv. I've been going through it myself and I'm smoking weed and it's help with the head pressure pain


----------

